# Which Bass is Better?



## 4String (Nov 24, 2011)

I need help.
I'd like to know which instrument has more quality and which will just sort of "feel" good holding it and playing it. I've owned the IbanezSR506 and absolutely loved it. I had to get my money back due to financial issues, but now I have the money again.

So here it goes.

IbanezSR506
"The Ibanez SR506 Bass is an incredibly well-crafted and equipped bass for its price. It features a slim, fast SR6 5-piece jatoba and bubinga neck on a sculpted mahogany body. The rosewood fretboard is fitted with medium frets and has oval abalone markers. Equipped with a B106 bridge 2 Bartonlini MK1-6 pickups that integrate perfectly with the active Bartolini MK1 3-band EQ. It's a bass that will excel in any style of music."
Ibanez SR506 Soundgear 6-String and more 6+ String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.

ESP LTD B-206SM
"A spalted maple top and ash body combine for beauty and tone on the striking ESP B-206 6 string bass. ESP pickups at the neck and bridge with volume and balance controls are complemented by active 3-band EQ for maximum tone tweakability. 24 XJ frets and abalone dot inlays on a rosewood fingerboard. Maple-walnut neck has a 35" scale."
ESP LTD B-206SM 6-String Bass and more 6+ String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.

Which has the better woods? Which has the overall better pickups? Over quality, and worthy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MTech (Nov 24, 2011)

A lot of that is personal preference because Mahogany and Ash are both great as are the pickups on both but totally different so it just depends on the sound you're after. I'd also give a look to different models as ESP expanded their 6 string lineup to include the B-206, B-416SM & B-1006.
*
*


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 24, 2011)

One man's garbage is another man's treasure... I think this really holds true for instruments. I don't think anyone can tell you what instrument is right for you. Get out there and play them both. Which ones speaks to you more? You know which one to get now.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 25, 2011)

Neither.

Ibanez BTB676:


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 25, 2011)

the one on the left

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...sing-between-two-three-guitars-post-here.html


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 25, 2011)

I own a BTB676, it's an amazing bass for the price, and neck-through too. More ergonomic than the SR.
But considering your choice, they're both great basses you can't go wrong, but the ESP has XJ frets and a longer scale, which swings it for me.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 25, 2011)

Accidental double post.


----------



## ericsleepless (Nov 26, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Neither.
> 
> Ibanez BTB676:



Will agree.


----------



## XylemBassGuitar (Nov 26, 2011)

4String said:


> I need help.
> I'd like to know which instrument has more quality and which will just sort of "feel" good holding it and playing it.



You're the only one who will know which one feels good in your hands, we probably can't help you there.

Tough dilemma though, both those basses are good quality and are pretty sweet sounding!

It's been awhile since I played an ESP, but I'm pretty sure the Ibanez will have a thinner, "faster" neck.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 26, 2011)

XylemBassGuitar said:


> It's been awhile since I played an ESP, but I'm pretty sure the Ibanez will have a thinner, "faster" neck.



True IME. If I remember correctly the Ibanez is also lighter and more "ergonomic" feeling overall. ESP looks cooler though.


----------



## serazac25 (Nov 28, 2011)

If only ibanez made a 6 string SRT or esp a 6 string F bass


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 28, 2011)

If you actually use the B string a lot, I'd go 35" scale in principle (Barts on the Ibanez are great but rosewood is my least favorite fretboard material... it feels porous and cheap to me relative to maple/pau ferro/ebony). I guess you've got to feel them in person to make a decision.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 3, 2011)

My vote is not to limit yourself between Ibanez and Ltd. Tryout more stuff theres some sick used stuff on ebay.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2011)

cGoEcYk said:


> If you actually use the B string a lot, I'd go 35" scale in principle (Barts on the Ibanez are great but rosewood is my least favorite fretboard material... it feels porous and cheap to me relative to maple/pau ferro/ebony). I guess you've got to feel them in person to make a decision.



With DR DDT strings, you can get by with a 34" easily, but if you want a lot of options I agree, 35 is good. Otherwise you need .135 for a good B.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't get it, but I have played 34" scale instruments with the standard .125 low B that sound and feel great, and 35" scale basses with a .135 that are very rattly and floppy. There's something construction-wise that happens, even from bass to bass.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 11, 2011)

THE BEST BASS IS THE ONE THAT FITS BETTER TO YOU.

*insert bass philosophy here* 


not joking,try them out if you can.


----------



## Mc_rae (Dec 11, 2011)

I personally wouldn't go for the Ibanez because I prefer a fatter neck on my basses, (again, personal preference,) but I've found that the ESP stock pups sound pretty cheap. I would either save up some extra coin for a 416 or even a 1006 or get the 206 and replace the pups with some EMGs.

However if you prefer a thinner neck, then go for the Ibanez.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 11, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> I don't get it, but I have played 34" scale instruments with the standard .125 low B that sound and feel great, and 35" scale basses with a .135 that are very rattly and floppy. There's something construction-wise that happens, even from bass to bass.



The stiffness of the instrument's neck is a big factor IME.

For example, a .125 works fine on my 34" Carvin, but the the low B on my old MIJ Fender will sound and feel terribly floppy using the exact same string. I feel the Fender's brighter tone should give it an advantage in articulation. But this seems to be overruled by the fact that the neck on the Carvin is stiff while the Fender's... not so much.


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 15, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> The stiffness of the instrument's neck is a big factor IME.
> 
> For example, a .125 works fine on my 34" Carvin, but the the low B on my old MIJ Fender will sound and feel terribly floppy using the exact same string. I feel the Fender's brighter tone should give it an advantage in articulation. *But this seems to be overruled by the fact that the neck on the Carvin is stiff while the Fender's... not so much.*



What? How stiff the neck is doesn't have anything to do with string tension. Scale however, does.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 18, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> What? How stiff the neck is doesn't have anything to do with string tension. Scale however, does.



I'm not saying the stiffness of the neck is a factor in string _tension_. You're right, the scale length is the only construction variable there. However it is a factor in a string's _response_ when played.

That's why I used my Carvin and my Fender to illustrate my point. Both are 34" scale instruments, yet the B string performance with the exact same string is noticeably different between the two instruments, even unplugged. The difference in neck neck stiffness is the only variable I can think of that could could account for the difference in B string _response_ (again, not tension) in this situation. That is why I used this example in response to the post about differing B string performance amongst instruments _with the same scale and the same strings._

Sorry if I was unclear. I don't buy into stuff about string length behind the bridge or nut, or even the neck's construction affecting the tension of the string because it makes no sense scientifically. However those variables will affect the string's response when plucked, and thus the sound and feel. And FWIW, the consensus amongst bass players and builders is that a stiff neck is important far a good-sounding B strings, especially on shorter scale instruments.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 19, 2011)

the ESP B-2xx series seems to be a low end LTD from browsing their website so I'm not too sure how well it compares to the SR5xx series, which has a far better pickup and preamp onboard than the ESP (the bartolini setup in the SR has been called identical in voice to its american made cousins save for a small bit hiss if you really crank the treble on it, while the ESP comes with in house pickups and preamp which might get the job done, but not to the same level as the bartolinis IMO) 

you've also owned an SR506 before and didn't have any complaints about it that I noticed, so if you're spending this much money I don't think it would be wise to spend it on something untested in light of the fact that one of the instruments you're choosing has already proven itself with you and your tastes. I am in a similar position save for the money to buy a bass to replace the one I had to sell (sold ibanez SR505 to pay for van repairs that were vandalism related) so if I had a similar set of circumstances I'd just get another SR


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 19, 2011)

having played the 5 string versions of both of these basses extensively, the Ibanez murdered the LTD. Better sound, better ergonomics, and I thought it looked cooler as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never been a fan of the Ibanez SR series just because I prefer a wider string spacing than what they offer. I'm not very well versed in what ESP has to offer at all as I haven't played any of their basses, but if I might I would like to suggest the Ibby BTB as well.


----------



## MistaMarko (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say the ESP. Ibanez basses are more useful for firewood in my opinion.


----------

